# Automatic Wipers Retrofit Success



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

For those with Climatronic dual-zone automatic climate control 2018 LWB Tiguan’s it is possible to add automatic wiper function. I replaced the humidity sensor located between the interior mirror and front windshield with part number 8U0-955-559-B or revision “C” which includes the “eyes” for the rain sensing function. No other changes needed via Vag-Com or VW scan tool. It took about 10 minutes to install and works perfectly. I will admit I did a little bit of a happy dance even though it did cost about $165. This should have been installed from the factory on my SEL. 

Edit: Thanks to “antsman12” for finding my mistake in the original post and updating with the correct part number! Correct number is 8U0-955-559-B or revision C as updated in write up! 

Edit: Thanks to JSWTDI09 for install note 
When you are removing the old sensor, you first have to release the 2 spring hooks on the sides of the sensor. This is pretty easy with a small straight screwdriver.
What nobody has mentioned yet is that there is a clear rubber like adhesive between the light sensor and the windshield. You have to pry the old sensor out and it takes more force than you might think. The new sensor should come with fresh adhesive on it. Make sure that you get the old adhesive off of the windshield before you install the new sensor.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Piscoot said:


> For those with Climatronic dual-zone automatic climate control 2018 LWB Tiguan’s it is possible to add automatic wiper function. I replaced the humidity sensor located between the interior mirror and front windshield with part number 5Q0955559B which includes the “eyes” for the rain sensing function. No other changes needed via Vag-Com or VW scan tool. It took about 10 minutes to install and works perfectly. I will admit I did a little bit of a happy dance even though it did cost about $165. This should have been installed from the factory on my SEL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wonder if it's the same effort for the SE.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

Iljata said:


> Wonder if it's the same effort for the SE.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


If you have the humidity sensor for the climatic control yes it should be the same. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Do you mind explaining the DIY? How do you get to that sensor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

bateau said:


> Do you mind explaining the DIY? How do you get to that sensor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The sensor is behind the mirror and two pieces of trim. Unclip the sensor wire. The trim pieces (which are tricky to come a part) the top trim you push inward and up. The bottom trim you pull outward and it pops out. The mirror is a quarter turn. The sensor has 2 clip points which requires a small screwdriver to separate and pull from the gel. Install new sensor no need to replace the gel. I will scan the install tomorrow and post. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Piscoot said:


> If you have the humidity sensor for the climatic control yes it should be the same.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I do have the humidity sensor, but now that I have dash cam installed - mirror mounted I'll think twice before taking it apart. It was PITA to put the cam together on the base using the mirror mount. Getting to the sensor it's 30 degrees CCW turn away - very easy to get to. Wish had known this before I undertook the cam install.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im looking forward to the DIY steps...this is a must have feature on any trim SE and above!


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im looking forward to the DIY steps...this is a must have feature on any trim SE and above!


Just added the removal and install instructions I used through VW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Photos in my Homelink mirror install thread should be helpful as well.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925841-Homelink-mirror-install-DIY


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

socialD, thanks for the write up. I am excited to add this to my SEL. This is a feature I use all the time on my 02 Passat and one I thought should have been standard on the SEL. I was wondering with the rain sensor installed, what position do you put the wiper stalk to make them work. Is it the intermittent position? and if it is, does the intermittent wiper dial on the top of the stalk still work? Also, where did you buy your rain sensor 5q0955559b?
Thanks again.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

RASDC said:


> I was wondering with the rain sensor installed, what position do you put the wiper stalk to make them work. Is it the intermittent position? and if it is, does the intermittent wiper dial on the top of the stalk still work? .


Yes it’s the intermittent position, the dial adjust sensitivity. 



RASDC said:


> Also, where did you buy your rain sensor 5q0955559b?
> Thanks again.


I work for a dealer but any VW dealer would order. Yes the 5Q0-956-596-B is what I used. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Piscoot said:


> I work for a dealer but any VW dealer would order. Yes the 5Q0-956-596-B is what I used.


I have been looking at these sensors. My car has the humidity sensor and I have a few (possibly) stupid questions.
1) does the rain sensor include the humidity sensor as well?
2) If I install this rain sensor, can I then activate rain closing of windows and sunroof (if I had one)?
3) I noticed that there is also a lane assist module that can go on the mirror mount, does this sensor include the rain sensor and the humidity sensor? Is this "upgrade" as easy as the rain sensor?

Thanks

Don


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I have been looking at these sensors. My car has the humidity sensor and I have a few (possibly) stupid questions.
> 1) does the rain sensor include the humidity sensor as well?
> Yes it does
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Had this install done and did a scan with the OBDeleven, I receive a fault "Humidity Sensor" the auto wiper is working fine. how can I remove this fault?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

antsman12 said:


> Had this install done and did a scan with the OBDeleven, I receive a fault "Humidity Sensor" the auto wiper is working fine. how can I remove this fault?


Hmm...I ran a scan using vagcom no faults. Not sure how to reset the fault using OBDeleven. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

The part number for the sensor that came off my SEL is 8U0955559, I think I need part number 8U0955559B for the humidify sensor fault to go away.


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

I installed the rain sensor (part # 5Q0955559B) and the rain sensor works fine, no fault showing in the dash. However , after running a scan using my OBDeleven I got 2 fault code; 1 for the air conditioning "Databus Missing message" and the 2nd for the Central Electrics "Humidity sensor". I did a live scan and it's basically saying "no humidity sensor", so I removed the sensor and compare it to the sensor that was originally installed in the car (part # 8U0955559). I found that the connectors are the same setup. However, the opposite end is made different as a result I compared part 8U0955559B (with rain sensor) and the opposite end is the same as 8U0955559 (without the rain sensor). With that said I came to the conclusion that 8U0955559B is the correct part for the 2018 MQB Tiguan. I was able to order 8U0955559B from the Audi dealership for $213.00, once received I will install the part run a scan and provide and update.

PS; I have pictures of both sensor. However, I don't know how to load them to the site.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

antsman12 said:


> ...
> 
> PS; I have pictures of both sensor. However, I don't know how to load them to the site.


Easiest way is the Tapatalk app on your phone. You can insert a pic directly into the post. 

Pictures please...


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

A little embarrassing you are in fact correct, i believe I was using my Alltrack vin by accident when looking for the rain sensor part number! I went to my dealership this morning and the part number was a 8U0-955-559. I also scanned using the factory scan tool and there was a fault for the humidity sensor. We had the 8U0-955-559-C in stock and it worked fine with out showing any faults. 
Thank you again for pointing this out! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

Piscoot said:


> A little embarrassing you are in fact correct, i believe I was using my Alltrack vin by accident when looking for the rain sensor part number! I went to my dealership this morning and the part number was a 8U0-955-559. I also scanned using the factory scan tool and there was a fault for the humidity sensor. We had the 8U0-955-559-C in stock and it worked fine with out showing any faults.
> Thank you again for pointing this out!
> 
> 
> ...


NP; you gave us some good information now we know we can add automatic wiper to the SEL, thanks. LOL, any one wants to buy 5Q0 955 559B rain sensor?


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

8U0 part is like $40 on eBay. 

https://m.ebay.com/itm/WINDSHIELD-R...C-For-AUDI-Q5-A4-S4-A6-A7-13-14-/151281912004




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

antsman12 said:


> NP; you gave us some good information now we know we can add automatic wiper to the SEL, thanks. LOL, any one wants to buy 5Q0 955 559B rain sensor?


Send me a message I will work something out with you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

bateau said:


> 8U0 part is like $40 on eBay.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/WINDSHIELD-R...C-For-AUDI-Q5-A4-S4-A6-A7-13-14-/151281912004
> 
> ...



So has this ebay part been verified to work? 
I want to add this to my SE model


----------



## pbrowne (Dec 1, 2014)

*Easy install, works!*

This is one of the easiest mods that I've ever installed. I installed the VW sensor. It took me about 30 minutes, but I operate slowly. Works perfectly, no coding required. This is on a 2018 Tiguan Mk2 SE.


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

pbrowne said:


> This is one of the easiest mods that I've ever installed. I installed the VW sensor. It took me about 30 minutes, but I operate slowly. Works perfectly, no coding required. This is on a 2018 Tiguan Mk2 SE.


Thanks- I just ordered the eBay part. We will see how that operates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Quick question: There are 4 intermittent speed settings on a regular stalk. How do these work once rain sensor is installed? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

bateau said:


> Quick question: There are 4 intermittent speed settings on a regular stalk. How do these work once rain sensor is installed?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They will be used for setting sensitivity of the sensor. First position from the left is for the least and all the way to the right would be maximum. I usually am 2 clicks from left to right. You can look in the owners manual as well for further explanation. 
Also, (not sure why) if you start your Tiguan and it’s raining you have to manual start the wipers (this is the same in my Alltrack that came with auto sensing wipers), I usually just move the sensitivity one click and back to the original position. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Ordered the eBay part from the link provided earlier in the thread. 

Will post once installed. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

I also ordered the rain sensor from the link earlier in the thread. Mine matches the pics above exactly. I ordered on 4-1-18 and received it on 4-16-18. Not bad from China. I installed it today and everything works great. A great upgrade for $38 and no coding. I had to splash some water on the window to make sure it worked. Now I will look forward to a rainy day drive to really give it a test.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

RASDC said:


> I also ordered the rain sensor from the link earlier in the thread. Mine matches the pics above exactly. I ordered on 4-1-18 and received it on 4-16-18. Not bad from China. I installed it today and everything works great. A great upgrade for $38 and no coding
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Not sure how this is going to look. First time posting pics with Tapatalk 

Side by side photo is to compare new rain sensor on left to the humidity sensor that was removed. 

Second pic shows the sensor removed from the plastic holder it comes in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

It took me forever (like 5 minutes)to figure out that I was supposed to take the sensor off the bracket... luckily I figured it out before I scratched or broke anything. 

I ended up reusing the old gel onto the new sensor. Didn’t want a random rattle that could have been avoided. 

Tested it with the water hose at the house and it’s all good to go. 

40$ and a 3 week wait is well worth it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Bought my part from AliExpress. $30 at the time shipped to US. Shipping took 3 weeks or so. 

http://s.aliexpress.com/VveINFb6

Took me a long time to remove mirror trim. Once removed install took 2 minutes. 

Now question - what are you folks doing with the stock part? eBay, trash, keep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jono119 (Mar 16, 2018)

Keeping mine just Incase the “cheap” part fails 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

jono119 said:


> ... just In case the “cheap” part fails


In an attempt to avoid "cheap parts", I ordered mine from Europe for slightly more money. Anyway, I received a 8U0.955.559.*C* version. Can someone with access to ETKA tell me whether or not there is any significant difference between the "B" and "C" versions that I should be aware of? It looks the same but it came packaged in a clear plastic protective case instead of the dark plastic ones in the pics above. I can post pics later tonight after I get home.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> In an attempt to avoid "cheap parts", I ordered mine from Europe for slightly more money. Anyway, I received a 8U0.955.559.*C* version. Can someone with access to ETKA tell me whether or not there is any significant difference between the "B" and "C" versions that I should be aware of? It looks the same but it came packaged in a clear plastic protective case instead of the dark plastic ones in the pics above. I can post pics later tonight after I get home.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


All ETKA mentions is the “C” replaces the “B” 
Typically it’s a vendor change or slight part redesign. In this case I think it was a slight redesign.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just installed this new sensor today. There is one note that probably should be added to the instructions that have been posted so far in this thread.
When you are removing the old sensor, you first have to release the 2 spring hooks on the sides of the sensor. This is pretty easy with a small straight screwdriver.
What nobody has mentioned yet is that there is a clear rubber like adhesive between the light sensor and the windshield. You have to pry the old sensor out and it takes more force than you might think. The new sensor should come with fresh adhesive on it. Make sure that you get the old adhesive off of the windshield before you install the new sensor.
Other than this, it is a pretty straight forward installation. It took me less than half an hour and it would be a lot quicker if I did it again.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

I’ll be sure to add your comments, thank you for sharing. The factory sensor I purchased through my dealership did not include a new gel pad. Typically the existing gel can be reused several times when removing sensor. 
Glad this worked for you! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Piscoot said:


> I’ll be sure to add your comments, thank you for sharing. The factory sensor I purchased through my dealership did not include a new gel pad. Typically the existing gel can be reused several times when removing sensor.
> Glad this worked for you!


As stated above I got a -C sensor instead of a -B. It came with a clear plastic protective cover and a fresh "gel pad" installed. I am glad because my old one got damaged a bit in the removal. Anyway, this is how my sensor arrived.









Back side:










I did not take it out of its protective case until I was ready to mount it.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

JSWTDI09 said:


> As stated above I got a -C sensor instead of a -B. It came with a clear plastic protective cover and a fresh "gel pad" installed. I am glad because my old one got damaged a bit in the removal. Anyway, this is how my sensor arrived.
> 
> I did not take it out of its protective case until I was ready to mount it.
> 
> ...


i know you mentioned it purchased it from "europe" for a little more, mind sharing where and how much you paid?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DanSan said:


> i know you mentioned it purchased it from "europe" for a little more, mind sharing where and how much you paid?


I bought is on eBay (Germany) but I'm pretty sure the seller was in Hungary. IIRC, I paid about $75, but it is available for a little less today here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-A...148255&hash=item467ab9fb50:g:3-gAAOSwIhFa1IXZ

I am not sure if this is the same seller or not.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yesterday it did something very unusual in Las Vegas - it rained! I can now officially verify that the automatic rain sensing wipers works perfectly. Just swap the sensor and wait for the rain (or just pour a little water over the sensor). No coding or other changes required.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## KurtCav (May 8, 2010)

Great mod! Adding this to the list. I will probably only do this if we find a way to enable auto rain closing windows via VCDS. That is one of my favorite easter eggs on my 2008 .:R32.

Thanks for finding this guys!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cjconover (May 3, 2018)

*Ebay Sensor*



jono119 said:


> Thanks- I just ordered the eBay part. We will see how that operates.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just checking in to see if the cheaper sensors from EBay work ok

TIA

Cindy


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> As stated above I got a -C sensor instead of a -B. It came with a clear plastic protective cover and a fresh "gel pad" installed. I am glad because my old one got damaged a bit in the removal. Anyway, this is how my sensor arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get the sensor to stick to the glass? I installed the Homelink mirror and mine is loose from the glass. Which means my rain sensing wipers don’t work. I was thinking about just taking it in for service and saying something is wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

HarryPooter said:


> How did you get the sensor to stick to the glass? I installed the Homelink mirror and mine is loose from the glass. Which means my rain sensing wipers don’t work. I was thinking about just taking it in for service and saying something is wrong.


Were those 2 metal cllips on the side snapped in place? I ask because I also installed the home link mirror, when I installed the rain sensor I had to pry the old one off of the windshield. There is (or should be) a clear rubber like sticky pad that fills the space between the sensor and the glass. Exactly what was loose - the light sensor or the whole mirror mount? I just put the new sensor (with new pad) into the right place and pushed until the spring hooks on the side locked into place. I just assumed that it is stuck to the glass because it works. I would probably have to see it to tell how and why yours is different.

Another question - is it the new one that is loose or the original one? If the new one - did it come with that pad on it or not? If not, you might need to re-use the old one which might still be stuck to the original sensor. 

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Were those 2 metal cllips on the side snapped in place? I ask because I also installed the home link mirror, when I installed the rain sensor I had to pry the old one off of the windshield. There is (or should be) a clear rubber like sticky pad that fills the space between the sensor and the glass. Exactly what was loose - the light sensor or the whole mirror mount? I just put the new sensor (with new pad) into the right place and pushed until the spring hooks on the side locked into place. I just assumed that it is stuck to the glass because it works. I would probably have to see it to tell how and why yours is different.
> 
> Another question - is it the new one that is loose or the original one? If the new one - did it come with that pad on it or not? If not, you might need to re-use the old one which might still be stuck to the original sensor.
> 
> ...


I’ll go out tomorrow and take it apart and snap some pictures. I don’t recall seeing that metal clip. If I remember correctly it was held in place by some black goo on the perimeter of the sensor.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

JSWTDI09 said:


> Were those 2 metal cllips on the side snapped in place? I ask because I also installed the home link mirror, when I installed the rain sensor I had to pry the old one off of the windshield. There is (or should be) a clear rubber like sticky pad that fills the space between the sensor and the glass. Exactly what was loose - the light sensor or the whole mirror mount? I just put the new sensor (with new pad) into the right place and pushed until the spring hooks on the side locked into place. I just assumed that it is stuck to the glass because it works. I would probably have to see it to tell how and why yours is different.
> 
> Another question - is it the new one that is loose or the original one? If the new one - did it come with that pad on it or not? If not, you might need to re-use the old one which might still be stuck to the original sensor.
> 
> ...


Should not be loose, I don’t remember 2 metal clips just one. Supposedly the gel can be used a few times I had no problem reusing mine. Since I posted this my automatic wiper function has been perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow what a find! Thanks all! Just ordered one. Surprised there is no coding required. This mod should be added to the sticky thread if it hasn't already. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Wow what a find! Thanks all! Just ordered one. Surprised there is no coding required. This mod should be added to the sticky thread if it hasn't already.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Where did you buy it from?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> Where did you buy it from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ebay link above

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Piscoot said:


> Should not be loose, I don’t remember 2 metal clips just one.


Well, I guess it really is one metal clip but it clips on both sides. To remove the sensor you have to release it on both sides of the metal piece (whatever you call it).

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Ebay link above
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Just ordered mine!


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

islandboy27 said:


> Just ordered mine!


Nice! Let the race begin who gets theirs first 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## islandboy27 (Aug 14, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Nice! Let the race begin who gets theirs first
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Got mine in today. Installed it, and works perfectly! Install took a little longer than expected since I didn’t want to break anything in that area. Taking off the sticky that attached the old sensor was a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer709 (Jan 10, 2018)

I did mine this last weekend. Thanks to all the notes in this thread it went great. It's going to nice having that work for all the rain we get in the PNW. I did notice that there was no foam bits between the metal bracket an the sensor on the one I bought so I added some. Other that it was an easy rip and replace. Thanks all.


----------



## xAndrew (Aug 20, 2018)

I would like to do this upgrade, at the same time I replace my manual dimming mirror with an auto dimming mirror.
I have an SE, does anyone know if it may be prewired for the auto dimming mirror ?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

xAndrew said:


> I would like to do this upgrade, at the same time I replace my manual dimming mirror with an auto dimming mirror.
> I have an SE, does anyone know if it may be prewired for the auto dimming mirror ?


I have an SE and I installed both the auto dimming mirror and the rain sensor. I did have to run a new wire from the mirror to the headlight switch. Therefore I can tell you that my SE was not pre-wired for the mirror.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## ebo1084 (Oct 2, 2018)

Will the "A" variant sensor work? 

The German Ebay listing lists the "C" part number but the pictures show a different part number, 81A955547A.

Any ideas?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-AUDI-AIR-HUMIDITY-RAIN-LIGHT-DETECTION-SENSOR-NEW-8U0955559C/302706719568?epid=1022148255&hash=item467ab9fb50:g:3-gAAOSwIhFa1IXZ


----------



## drivefour (Jan 6, 2010)

*Swapped the light sensor for the rain sensor. 2018 SEL*

I got the part from Aliexpress - [url]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/For-VW-Golf-MK7-7-rain-sensor-humidity-sensor-light-sensor-8u0-955-559-B/32344751544.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.73cf4c4duutJ00 [/URL]

Arrive fairly fast. But the part number was different. Contacted the seller and was assured the part will work. I installed and it worked perfectly. Just be careful removing the bottom trim piece. The old sensor needs good prying with a flat head. The old gel comes off pretty easily. Set the wiper stalk to intermittent and sprayed water on the sensor. Boom auto wipers in less than 10mins and under $40.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Piscoot said:


> .....This should have been installed from the factory on my SEL.....


If it isn't on the VW SEL specs, it shouldn't be there.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

Thanks for the great write up and images. Question for anyone who has done this: did you install a new spring clip, like was shown in VW's instructions? For those who did NOT install a new clip, any rattles, vibration, loose fits?


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

type17volkswagen said:


> Thanks for the great write up and images. Question for anyone who has done this: did you install a new spring clip, like was shown in VW's instructions? For those who did NOT install a new clip, any rattles, vibration, loose fits?



I have had my "cheap" Chinese sourced rain sensor for almost a year. I did not use a new spring clip, I have had zero rattles/noise issues. The part has just flat out works.


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

RASDC said:


> ...I did not use a new spring clip, I have had zero rattles/noise issues...


:thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I noticed that my wifes 2019 Tiguan SEL does not "auto wipe". I was under an impression that 2019 SEL should come with auto wipers.

Update:
I check the sensor PN and its the one without rain sensing. I guess Ill be doing this retrofit very soon.

Rant:
My 9 year old "base model" CC came with auto wipers and all powered seats standard. This "SEL" is pathetic


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

OEMplusCC said:


> I noticed that my wifes 2019 Tiguan SEL does not "auto wipe". I was under an impression that 2019 SEL should come with auto wipers.
> Can anyone confirm or disapprove?
> 
> If it doesn't, then Ill just do this retrofit


If you have a vehicle, it would be obvious if it has the feature or not. Have you read the OM? Have you turned the system on?


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Rant:
> My 9 year old "base model" CC came with auto wipers and all powered seats standard. This "SEL" is pathetic


Yes, my 2010 CC Sport did as well, when we bought our SEL i also assumed it would have a automatic wiper, but no. 
This is what made me do and write up this sensor conversion. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Piscoot said:


> .....when we bought our SEL i also assumed it would have a automatic wiper, but no.....


So, when you buy a vehicle, you know noting about it? No reading? No research?


----------



## Sopey15 (Mar 12, 2019)

Just installed the rain sensor in my 2019 SE. I've only tested it with a spray bottle but everything seems to work fine. Thank you everyone who contributed information on this.


----------



## raymar (Mar 25, 2019)

*thank you everyone for all the info*

Ordered sensor off aliexpress for ~$26. Installed in 20 minutes and tested under Seattle weather!!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

My Autobahn GTI had a setting in infotainment to have the headlights turn automatically whenever the wipers were going. Has anyone looked into, or already enabled this with VagCom maybe?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

WISVW said:


> My Autobahn GTI had a setting in infotainment to have the headlights turn automatically whenever the wipers were going. Has anyone looked into, or already enabled this with VagCom maybe?


I'm not sure how this would work with automatic wipers (the topic of this thread). I live in the desert, so rain is rare. I keep my wiper switch in the intermittent position all the time, so the wipers only move when water is sensed on the windshield. In a light drizzle, would the headlights constantly switch on and off with every swipe of the wipers? I hate the fact that my headlights turn themselves on and off every time I go under an overpass. I fear that your option would only make this worse.

Have Fun!

Don

P.S. For those who have installed the rain sensor and keep the switch set to intermittent (like me) - be sure to turn off the wipers before going through a car wash. ...the voice of experience.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm not sure how this would work with automatic wipers (the topic of this thread). I live in the desert, so rain is rare. I keep my wiper switch in the intermittent position all the time, so the wipers only move when water is sensed on the windshield. In a light drizzle, would the headlights constantly switch on and off with every swipe of the wipers? I hate the fact that my headlights turn themselves on and off every time I go under an overpass. I fear that your option would only make this worse.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


If you leave the switch in the intermittent position, the headlights would be on all the time. How can the headlights switching on and off possibly bother the driver?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm not sure how this would work with automatic wipers (the topic of this thread). I live in the desert, so rain is rare. I keep my wiper switch in the intermittent position all the time, so the wipers only move when water is sensed on the windshield. In a light drizzle, would the headlights constantly switch on and off with every swipe of the wipers? I hate the fact that my headlights turn themselves on and off every time I go under an overpass. I fear that your option would only make this worse.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> ...


It actually worked well! VW had it programmed to not be on and off like the auto lights can be. It waited a bit to turn on, then stayed on until it was sure the wipers were done. There was also a sensitivity setting for the auto lights turning on, which helped with the tunnel problem!


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

WISVW said:


> It actually worked well! VW had it programmed to not be on and off like the auto lights can be. It waited a bit to turn on, then stayed on until it was sure the wipers were done. There was also a sensitivity setting for the auto lights turning on, which helped with the tunnel problem!


Is this setting in VAG/COM Or infotainment? I just ordered the rain sensor for my ‘18 SEL and your post about the lights dimming under bridges made me realize that it must be the auto light sensor that makes the screen of my nav go to black when I go under bridges. So I am wondering about the sensitivity adjustment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ChiefGolf said:


> ....the auto light sensor that makes the screen of my nav go to black when I go under bridges. So I am wondering about the sensitivity adjustment....


That is why there is an adjustment.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChiefGolf said:


> Is this setting in VAG/COM Or infotainment? I just ordered the rain sensor for my ‘18 SEL and your post about the lights dimming under bridges made me realize that it must be the auto light sensor that makes the screen of my nav go to black when I go under bridges. So I am wondering about the sensitivity adjustment.


The light sensor that turns off/on the automatic headlights is not the light sensor under the mirror for the wipers. The light sensor that controls the headlights is in the center of the dashboard near the bottom of the windshield. I presume that this is the same sensor that puts the NAV into night mode, but I am not certain. Our cars have lots of sensors for different things.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

ChiefGolf said:


> Is this setting in VAG/COM Or infotainment? I just ordered the rain sensor for my ‘18 SEL and your post about the lights dimming under bridges made me realize that it must be the auto light sensor that makes the screen of my nav go to black when I go under bridges. So I am wondering about the sensitivity adjustment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In my GTI, was a setting in infotainment, I didn't have to do anything with VagCom.


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

Just got one from Ebay. Install was a breeze and it works. Here's the link. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F183836675466


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

socialD said:


> Photos in my Homelink mirror install thread should be helpful as well.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925841-Homelink-mirror-install-DIY


How did you (or anyone else) turn the mirror. Mine seems locked in place and I don’t want to force it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

ChiefGolf said:


> How did you (or anyone else) turn the mirror. Mine seems locked in place and I don’t want to force it


It is stiff (sometimes stiffer than others). The "trick" is to twist it counter clockwise. Remove the plastic cover and get a firm grip on the mirror base. Be careful to apply only rotational force. Don't try to bend it up and down or to the side, only rotate. It does sometimes take more force than you might expect, but it will turn. t only turns about 20 or 30 degrees and then the mirror will pop right off.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

*Thank you SO much!*

Long story short, I'm trading in my 16 Jetta SEL and ending my lease early on my 17 Jetta SEL. Went to the dealer and grabbed a 2018 Tiguan SEL for a steal. Loved EVERYTHING about it except I was going to miss the rain sensing wipers so much. This truly made my day, week, month, maybe even year!  Just to clarify, all you do is replace the sensor and boom? Rain sensing wipers?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jfedele22 said:


> Long story short, I'm trading in my 16 Jetta SEL and ending my lease early on my 17 Jetta SEL. Went to the dealer and grabbed a 2018 Tiguan SEL for a steal. Loved EVERYTHING about it except I was going to miss the rain sensing wipers so much. This truly made my day, week, month, maybe even year!  Just to clarify, all you do is replace the sensor and boom? Rain sensing wipers?


Yep

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

JSWTDI09 said:


> It is stiff (sometimes stiffer than others). The "trick" is to twist it counter clockwise. Remove the plastic cover and get a firm grip on the mirror base. Be careful to apply only rotational force. Don't try to bend it up and down or to the side, only rotate. It does sometimes take more force than you might expect, but it will turn. t only turns about 20 or 30 degrees and then the mirror will pop right off.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Thanks Don,

I ended up using channel lock pliers to rotate it. It was very stiff, but came off, and I got the sensor installed. Luckily it was raining and the system worked. Thanks everyone for the research and information 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

So I've read all the posts in this thread twice, and I don't see any horror stories. Such as broken windshields, broken mirror mounts, nothing worked when I put it back together, etc. So being a fairly handy guy, I should be OK attempting this?


----------



## ChiefGolf (Jul 11, 2004)

WISVW said:


> So I've read all the posts in this thread twice, and I don't see any horror stories. Such as broken windshields, broken mirror mounts, nothing worked when I put it back together, etc. So being a fairly handy guy, I should be OK attempting this?


I have absolutely no handiness. It was easy enough minus some struggles with the mirror and trim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. C. (Aug 3, 2018)

I recently did this to a 2019 and was extremely paranoid about snapping the plastic. Here’s a pic of what the grooves and clips look like inside of the plastic piece to give you an idea of how to pull the lower piece down. 

I also started with the lower piece (the one I’m holding below), then rotated the mirror stem counter-clockwise, and finally removed the upper plastic trim. 

Pulling straight down on the lower plastic cap gets it out, but feels like it’s going to break. Mine didn’t, and it looks like others haven’t had break issues either. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

Just a word of warning. ANY bit of pressure can bust the windshield. Just did the mod, was finagling with the trim pieces while trying to put the mount back up and, POP. So my Tig is getting a new windshield this afternoon. Perks though, it had a couple of previous filled chips and was starting to get worn down.

On the upside! RAIN SENSING WIPERS!! I know it's so stupid to be excited over such a little thing but my god, this is heavenly. 

Just remember try not to put ANY pressure on, and be patient. I was rushing and now it's costing me.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Just ordered the sensor for our 2019 SE. I didn’t realize until we got it home that it didn’t have rain sensing wipers. This makes me happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

jfedele22 said:


> Just a word of warning. ANY bit of pressure can bust the windshield. Just did the mod, was finagling with the trim pieces while trying to put the mount back up and, POP. So my Tig is getting a new windshield this afternoon. Perks though, it had a couple of previous filled chips and was starting to get worn down.
> 
> On the upside! RAIN SENSING WIPERS!! I know it's so stupid to be excited over such a little thing but my god, this is heavenly.
> 
> Just remember try not to put ANY pressure on, and be patient. I was rushing and now it's costing me.


this is what im terrified about, my sensor came in yesterday and im nervous about installing it


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

DanSan said:


> this is what im terrified about, my sensor came in yesterday and im nervous about installing it


I have seen it happen. I’m going to call my glass guy and see what he would do it for. I do most all my own work but I don’t want to put a windshield is a brand new car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vwjunky18t said:


> .....didn’t realize until we got it home that it didn’t have rain sensing wipers....


How could that possibly be true? Nobody is that dumb.


----------



## jfedele22 (Jun 25, 2019)

vwjunky18t said:


> I have seen it happen. I’m going to call my glass guy and see what he would do it for. I do most all my own work but I don’t want to put a windshield is a brand new car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was lucky and know a guy who replaced my windshield for almost nothing, perks of working at a dealership, and I must say I forgot how much I missed this feature. 

I ordered a frame-less rear view mirror before this whole fiasco and now that I know EXACTLY what to and what to not do, I will probably pop that in when I get it.

The biggest thing I would say is that, I was trying to cut corners. The hardest thing for me was the black trim pieces. I had already managed to get one of them on, and was trying to prevent taking it off and starting from scratch. I will be so careful with this next mod, because now I know exactly how sensitive this glass is.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

Decided to just do it. Popped on easy. Got the part from alibaba for $25. Works great. 






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

vwjunky18t said:


> Decided to just do it. Popped on easy. Got the part from alibaba for $25. Works great.


Any tips or tricks you might be able to pass along? I will be attempting this install in a week or two


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

DanSan said:


> Any tips or tricks you might be able to pass along? I will be attempting this install in a week or two


The best "tip" would probably to read this entire thread. Many people has described their procedures and any issues encountered.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

JSWTDI09 said:


> The best "tip" would probably to read this entire thread. Many people has described their procedures and any issues encountered.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


already have, many times over - just trying to see if his experience differed or maybe have some extra tips. thanks though...


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

DanSan said:


> Any tips or tricks you might be able to pass along? I will be attempting this install in a week or two


Go slow and don’t force anything. I moved back and forth from driver to passenger side multiple time ti get the best angles. 

The plastic trim piece comes off straight down but needs to be separated from the channel trim to the headliner first. When you get it off you will see a channel in either side that lines up with the mirror mount. 

The arm to the glass mount has 4 fingers on it that need to be lined up before you pop it back on. I kind of lined it up and checked it out with all the trim off. That helped me. 

Line the upper channel trim up before you reattach the mirror

As previously stated make sure you get all the goo/adhesive off the glass before attaching the new sensor. 

Just take your time. Use finesse not force. 


Wife is out in the rain now and called twice to tell me how cool rain sensing wipers are. $25 well spent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

vwjunky18t said:


> Go slow and don’t force anything. I moved back and forth from driver to passenger side multiple time ti get the best angles.
> 
> The plastic trim piece comes off straight down but needs to be separated from the channel trim to the headliner first. When you get it off you will see a channel in either side that lines up with the mirror mount.
> 
> ...


I used a mini flat head screwdriver to get the sensor clips off the windshield mount. Trim tools for the trim piece 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

I can't see if this was mentioned: does this mod work with Tiguan that has only manual climate control?


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

So either B or C variant both work from what I'm reading? B variant seems to be just a tad cheaper.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Andy A said:


> So either B or C variant both work from what I'm reading? B variant seems to be just a tad cheaper.


Yes both work. B variant is just slightly older. Im not aware of functional differences between B or C. I paid 'more' for C variant just so i feel better 

Sent from rotary phone


----------



## Andy A (Dec 25, 2018)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes both work. B variant is just slightly older. Im not aware of functional differences between B or C. I paid 'more' for C variant just so i feel better
> 
> Sent from rotary phone


Thanks for the confirmation!!


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

What are you all finding is the best way to remove the adhesive before re-install? 

Are we talking like 3m tape adhesive or a glue like adhesive?


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

zimmie2652 said:


> What are you all finding is the best way to remove the adhesive before re-install?
> 
> Are we talking like 3m tape adhesive or a glue like adhesive?


It’s like a gel type stuff. I got most of it off with my finger and used a little glass cleaner afterwards. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just knocked this out today on my 2019, SEL, worked wonderfully. Thank you for this thread even though it is now over a year old. 

I used the ebay part linked above, B version, like a lot of others and had zero issues or errors reported after install.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

zimmie2652 said:


> Just knocked this out today on my 2019, SEL, worked wonderfully. Thank you for this thread even though it is now over a year old.


Glad you were able to perform this simple upgrade! 
Piscoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I replaced my sensor months ago and it works as advertised but recently notice something interesting in VCDS scan.

This was my 09 Module Auto Scan *before *sensor install. Notice it clearly shows the original sensor under Subsystem 2


```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BB    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C86421091803FA
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00442
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019_VW37.rod
   VCID: 7CA1F7F0666F0AB7C25-8028

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 180917  034 0373 
   Serial number: 18091421039560      
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559     HW: 8U0 955 559   Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
   Component: G355_FeuchteS  H07 0002 
   Serial number: 72258839            

   Steering Column Switch: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 M    HW: 5Q1 953 569 
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H03 0170 
   Serial number: 0300151020180C202288
```

Nothing shows up under subsystem 2 *after *replacing for the C variant. I was expecting to see 8U0 955 559 C there

```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BB    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C86421091803FA
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00442
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019_VW37.rod
   VCID: 7CA1F7F0666F0AB7C25-8028

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 180917  034 0373 
   Serial number: 18091421039560      
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender: 

   Steering Column Switch: 
   Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 M    HW: 5Q1 953 569 
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H03 0170 
   Serial number: 0300151020180C202288
```
Just wondering.... Everything works as expected. 

Just FYI, here is SEL Premium which came with different sensor from factory


```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: None
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BB    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C864131118015G
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00452
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019_VW37.rod
   VCID: FCBBF7A6779AB0A8BA-80A8

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 181012  034 0373 
   Serial number: 18100621012350      
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 547 B    HW: 5Q0 955 547 B  Labels: 5Q0-955-547.CLB
   Component: RLHS  052 0107 
   Serial number: S5Y18M09D10H00M31S14
   Coding: 00A8DD

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender: 

   Steering Column Switch: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 R    HW: 5Q1 953 569 B
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H23 0170 
   Serial number: 0300281120180C206123
```


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Quick follow up on my post above.
Played with the 09 Adaptations and I got the new rev C sensor to show up under Rain Light Recognition Sensor, like the SEL Premium. I dont see any differences in functionality yet, everything works as before. I'll test it out for few days and see what happens. 

Side note, I'm also playing with adaptations to see if I can fix the oversensitive Automatic headlights with this new C sensor. Maybe not, but Ill give it a shot 


```
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels:. 5Q0-937-08X-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 5Q0 937 087 BB    HW: 5Q0 937 087 BB
   Component: BCM PQ37BOSCH 036 0265  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: C86421091803FA
   Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
   Shop #: WSC 00066 790 00442
   ASAM Dataset: EV_BodyContrModul1UDSBosc 019001
   ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_019_VW37.rod
   VCID: 7CA1F7F0666F0AB795F-8028

   Control Unit For Wiper Motor: 
   Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5NN 955 119     HW: 5NN 955 119   Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: 326 LL 180917  034 0373 
   Serial number: 18091421039560      
   Coding: 0E4DDD

   Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
   Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 8U0 955 559 C    HW: 8U0 955 559 B  Labels: 8U0-955-559.CLB
   Component: G397_RLFS  H06 0004 
   Serial number: 63382845            
   Coding: 02005C

   Relative Air Humidity Interior Sender: 

   Steering Column Switch: 
   Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5Q1 953 521 M    HW: 5Q1 953 569 
   Component: Lenks.Modul  H03 0170 
   Serial number: 0300151020180C202288

No fault code found.
```


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Quick follow up on my post above.
> Played with the 09 Adaptations and I got the new rev C sensor to show up under Rain Light Recognition Sensor, like the SEL Premium. I dont see any differences in functionality yet, everything works as before. I'll test it out for few days and see what happens.


I'm curious, how did you get the sensor to show up. I also have no subsystem 2 after installing the new rain sensor. Like above, it works fine, but it doesn't show up in an autoscan. If your testing is OK, please post the info.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I'm curious, how did you get the sensor to show up. I also have no subsystem 2 after installing the new rain sensor. Like above, it works fine, but it doesn't show up in an autoscan. If your testing is OK, please post the info.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


I ended up documenting my coding in a separate thread since I think it will also solve light sensor issues.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

so theres big change between the B and C revisions correct?


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> I ended up documenting my coding in a separate thread since I think it will also solve light sensor issues.
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...tive-automatic-headlights-accidental-solution


I ordered mine from the UK last week and hope to have it here by the holiday weekend. I'll follow up if for some reason there are any issues or if I feel the need to do the light sensitivity or humidity sensor tweaks. I ordered REV C only because that's what was available at the time.


----------



## quattro90 (Aug 29, 2017)

Piscoot said:


> For those with Climatronic dual-zone automatic climate control 2018 LWB Tiguan’s it is possible to add automatic wiper function. I replaced the humidity sensor located between the interior mirror and front windshield with part number 8U0-955-559-B or revision “C” which includes the “eyes” for the rain sensing function. No other changes needed via Vag-Com or VW scan tool. It took about 10 minutes to install and works perfectly. I will admit I did a little bit of a happy dance even though it did cost about $165. This should have been installed from the factory on my SEL.
> 
> Edit: Thanks to “antsman12” for finding my mistake in the original post and updating with the correct part number! Correct number is 8U0-955-559-B or revision C as updated in write up!
> 
> ...


much joy! plug and play thanks to the OP @Piscoot and this thread.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey all. I did this last fall and it works. But I’ve had a “humidity sensor” error since doing it. Didn’t think anything of it but now that summer is here it doesn’t feel like my AC is working correctly. No longer blowing ice cold, just cold. 

Any idea what I should do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

D3Audi said:


> Hey all. I did this last fall and it works. But I’ve had a “humidity sensor” error since doing it. Didn’t think anything of it but now that summer is here it doesn’t feel like my AC is working correctly. No longer blowing ice cold, just cold.


I don’t think that would have cause the AC problem, you might have had the code from switching the sensor. Most likely clearing the code it would not return. I would have the dealer check your ac for efficiency. 
Borrowed the following describing the sensor function. 
"Humidity sensors are capacitance sensors that measure the amount of moisture in the air. The information from the sensor both regulates the volume of air projected onto the windows to reduce misting and manages the humidity levels inside the car to enhance climate comfort. These sensors are typically mounted at the base of the rearview mirror.

From the data delivered by the humidity and temperature sensor, the HVAC system calculates the dew point temperature of the air. Some systems use an infrared sensor that remotely measures the windshield and side window temperatures as well."

Is your sensor aftermarket of factory VW?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

D3Audi said:


> Hey all. I did this last fall and it works. But I’ve had a “humidity sensor” error since doing it. Didn’t think anything of it but now that summer is here it doesn’t feel like my AC is working correctly. No longer blowing ice cold, just cold.
> 
> Any idea what I should do.
> 
> ...


I also felt that my windows were fogging up more after changing the sensor. Although i had no error codes. Anyway, read my above posts above and the new thread i started. In short, i feel like i solved it with VCDS coding


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

After a 4 week wait (ordered from Ebay) I received part # 81D 955 547.... I ordered the correct part, sooo, now we'll see how easy it is to get it replaced! From what I can find, this is for different VW/Audi vehicles.

For those who have done this, the gel on the new sensor didn't seem like much, is it a small amount? I had my car all tore apart, mirror removed, but was at least smart enough to leave the old sensor on!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

WISVW said:


> After a 4 week wait (ordered from Ebay) I received part # 81D 955 547.... I ordered the correct part, sooo, now we'll see how easy it is to get it replaced! From what I can find, this is for different VW/Audi vehicles.
> 
> For those who have done this, the gel on the new sensor didn't seem like much, is it a small amount? I had my car all tore apart, mirror removed, but was at least smart enough to leave the old sensor on!


So I actually received a quick reply from the ebay seller. "Hi! Dear friend, now Volkswagen has discontinued this product. It is updated from 8U0 to 81D part number. They are the same update. Please rest assured to use."

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

WISVW said:


> So I actually received a quick reply from the ebay seller. "Hi! Dear friend, now Volkswagen has discontinued this product. It is updated from 8U0 to 81D part number. They are the same update. Please rest assured to use."
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


No one wants to go out on a limb, hey? 

What will happen if I install this part, and it's incorrect? Will I lose climate control, or air conditioning?

I'm willing to try it, worse case I need to order the other #, it just will take another 4 weeks!


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

WISVW said:


> After a 4 week wait (ordered from Ebay) I received part # 81D 955 547.... I ordered the correct part, sooo, now we'll see how easy it is to get it replaced! From what I can find, this is for different VW/Audi vehicles.
> 
> For those who have done this, the gel on the new sensor didn't seem like much, is it a small amount? I had my car all tore apart, mirror removed, but was at least smart enough to leave the old sensor on!


I can confirm this new part # worked.


----------



## blassus (Jul 6, 2021)

Sorry to bring forward an older thread but didn't think I should start a new one. I tried doing this upgrade on my wife's new '21 Tiguan SE. However, I could not get the mirror to twist off. She has the auto-dimming mirror with Homelink already installed from the dealer. I could get the plastic trim pieces off but not the mirror. Are there any suggestions or thoughts on how to get the mirror off? I was afraid to use too much pressure for fear of breaking the glass.


----------



## VW...vw...wv...WV (Sep 7, 2005)

weird i stumbled on this thread...
a couple days ago i was driving kinda slowish in the very light rain, with the wipers in the intermitent position and suddenly i was splashed by an oncoming car with a huge wave from a puddle and the wipers started going superfast, then returned quickly to the slow speed...i thought my car didnt have auto rain sensing, but given this thread, and that mine is a 21 R, does this means it does indeed have auto rain sensing? havent had a chance to test it again, tho. Will do next time or next carwash. So the dian on the stalk does regulate sensitivity??? weird


----------



## Alexnev (May 24, 2021)

I was surprised to find out that I have auto vipers on my 2020 SE.


----------



## blassus (Jul 6, 2021)

blassus said:


> Sorry to bring forward an older thread but didn't think I should start a new one. I tried doing this upgrade on my wife's new '21 Tiguan SE. However, I could not get the mirror to twist off. She has the auto-dimming mirror with Homelink already installed from the dealer. I could get the plastic trim pieces off but not the mirror. Are there any suggestions or thoughts on how to get the mirror off? I was afraid to use too much pressure for fear of breaking the glass.


Update: I was able to get the mirror off after watching a couple videos on youtube. The wife loves the auto wipers.


----------



## Piscoot (Dec 26, 2011)

blassus said:


> Update: I was able to get the mirror off after watching a couple videos on youtube. The wife loves the auto wipers.


It can be intimidating even for the seasoned technician who took my mirror off when I posted the write up! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

blassus said:


> Update: I was able to get the mirror off after watching a couple videos on youtube. The wife loves the auto wipers.



Which part number did you use?


----------



## blassus (Jul 6, 2021)

rvenger said:


> Which part number did you use?


8U0-955-559-C


----------



## rvenger (Jul 16, 2021)

blassus said:


> 8U0-955-559-C


I installed this part number a month ago. It's throwing codes in VCDS like crazy on my 2021 SE. I can't defog and my AC is no longer crisp cold, also my headlights are not coming on properly. The auto wipers do work. The dealer told me the proper part for the late 2020 and 2021 is 5q0-955-555a but I attempted to order this and my order got canceled due to it being discontinued already.


----------



## blassus (Jul 6, 2021)

rvenger said:


> I installed this part number a month ago. It's throwing codes in VCDS like crazy on my 2021 SE. I can't defog and my AC is no longer crisp cold, also my headlights are not coming on properly. The auto wipers do work. The dealer told me the proper part for the late 2020 and 2021 is 5q0-955-555a but I attempted to order this and my order got canceled due to it being discontinued already.


I'm not sure what to tell you. We went on a 4 hour road trip last weekend and it rained most of the time. We didn't have any AC cooling or fogging issues. Also, the lights came on as normal.

It looks like someone else experienced something similar to you though: Automatic Wipers Retrofit Success


----------

